# Sergeant Howard Stevenson



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Sergeant Howard Stevenson died from the multiple gun shots he suffered Sunday evening, becoming the first member of the Modesto Police Department to die in the line of duty.

Stevenson had been a member of the Ceres police force for 20 years and is survived by his wife and three children.

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=52521


----------

